# Help understand my thyroid test results



## susan2016 (Jul 5, 2016)

HI all,

I need some help analysing my Thyroid test results. So I've suspected that I've had some thyroid/Adrenal dysfunction for a while now. I've been to the doctor who measured my TSH levels and after some persuasion finally my Free T3 and Free t4. My results have come back and she said all is normal. I really thought that there was an issue as I have many symptoms (e.g inability to lose weight, hair loss, fatigue, discomfort swallowing, low tolerance to heat/cold, unrefreshed after sleeping etc)

TSH: 1.89

FREE T3: 4.6 pmol/L (Reference 2.9-6.0)

T4 Free: 11.5 pmol/L (Reference 7.2-21.0)

ANTI-TPO <10 (Reference range <35)

ANTI TG: <10 (Reference <40)

Can anyone tell me is there any indication here that the doctor might be wrong?

I'm wondering if it is perhaps I'm looking at the wrong area and it is in fact more adrenal related as I also have many symptoms indicating this (low sex drive, fatigue, higher energy late at night,low blood pressue upon standing after lying, weight gain, frequent urination, white lines on finger nails etc)

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

In my opinion your Free T3 is a little low and your TSH a tad high. Most of us with hypo feel better with a TSH around 1.0

You don't say how old you are or if you are male or female.

Sex hormones should be considered. Progesterone, estrogen, and testosterone: when out of balance, can cause issues and symptoms like you have posted. Do you have labs for these?

Adrenal dysfunction...what tests have you had and do you have lab results?

Have you had your Vitamin D, B12, ferritin tested?


----------



## susan2016 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, sorry I am a 32-year-old female with a 12-month-old baby.

I do not have labs for my sex hormones

I do have Vitamin B12 & D labs that the doctor said were all okay:

Vitamin D: 99 nmol/L (reference range 75-250)

B12: 232 pmol/L (reference range >133)

My ferritin levels were however a bit low: 38 ug/L (reference range 11-145)

- Could this be causing all my symptoms, though?

I have had no adrenal functions lab tests only going from my symptoms and some risk factors (lots of stress in life, poor diet, recent birth etc) and the Ragland postural hypotension test.


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your vitamin D is low as well. Get that up to at least 200. Supplement with 5,000IU a day.

A B- stress supplement could help with energy and get your number a bit higher.

Definitely take an iron supplement. Take one that is not constipating ex: Solgar gentle iron (iron bisglycinate) 25mg

Without labs for adrenal issues...(saliva testing) it is hard to say, but supplements such as the ones I listed do help until you can get those tests.

There are supplements that help with adrenal fatigue but really you'd want to know if you have it before spending the $.

Your thyroid labs aren't terribly bad like I stated before.

Your doctor says you are normal. Go get a second opinion with a naturopath or another doctor.

In the meantime, start looking at your diet and eliminate sugar, gluten, processed foods

The supplements and diet changes will really help.


----------



## susan2016 (Jul 5, 2016)

That's great I will try those things. Thanks a mill for your help


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

FT-3 and FT- 4 should fall between 1/2-3/4 of range.

Your labs would indicate low thyroid.


----------

